
Apple Invites Developers to Test Its New “App Analytics” Service - astrodust
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/apple-invites-developers-to-test-its-new-app-analytics-service/
======
ggamecrazy
I just got access.

You can only see non-app store statistics like session information and
retention if the users opt into developer statistics. They don't break down
how many opted in vs opted out. However you can finally see app store page
views vs. downloads. Also you can create campaign specific links which this
will track the performance of.

If you're involuntarily collecting information then Mixpanel or GA are not
going anywhere.

~~~
mikro
You can see what percentage of installs in the past 30 days opted-in if you
hover over the question mark next to "About App Analytics Data".

~~~
ggamecrazy
Thanks! Looks like 19% for me.

------
easyd
Some numbers for our game Apples vs. Robots [1]:

\- 14% of our users opted in to share their data

\- Overall conversion rate is 44% (install/app store page view)

\- Conversion rate in USA/Canada is 54%, in Asia 42% (our app description is
English only)

\- Conversion rate iPhone 49%, iPad 37%

[1] [http://applesvsrobots.com/](http://applesvsrobots.com/)

------
awolf
This will vastly outstrip competing analytics services because Apple
exclusively has visibility to App Store browsing patterns.

~~~
increment_i
That's what I was thinking. This sounds like the death knell for many an app
data service, especially those that purport to sell insights into proprietary
data that are obviously exclusive to Apple.

------
papercruncher
Hopefully we'll finally be able to accurately track download attribution on
mobile web. Currently, if you need to track the performance of promotions/ad
campaigns for free apps on mobile web, you need to use costly 3rd party
services which use "fingerprinting" techniques of dubious accuracy

~~~
dudus
I know you said on "mobile web" but I just wanted to point out that Google
Analytics can track install campaigns on both Android and iOS without dubious
fingerprinting techniques, they just use IDFA/AdvertisingId to do so and is
free to use.

The only drawback is that in iOS you can only track campaigns done through
mobile in-app ads. No attribution for email campaigns, or mobile web
campaigns.

~~~
papercruncher
Correct, the problem I was facing prior to this announcement is specific to
mobile web (i.e. open download link from browser)

------
suresk
I was always kind of annoyed that they didn't have any of this, and the only
way you could kind of get some small part of it was by signing up for their
affiliate program, so I'm a little excited for this.

I know there are a lot of other app analytics services, but this seems to
include data around how potential users interact with your app in the store
which is data that only Apple has.

------
Wonnk13
I'll be very curious to see how this stacks up against Google Analytics (if
that's its competition). Can't wait to read more about it.

~~~
bvrlt
One thing GA will never be able to do is analyze the page views on the App
Store and the source of these page views. I think that will be the great
strength of this tool. Download spikes after a press article/review won't
remain unexplained anymore.

~~~
Wonnk13
So does Google have a similar policy where only GA can get information about
users in the Play store, or is that not tracked at all?

~~~
bvrlt
Well it's not really a question of policy, but there is no way to inject
analytics on the Play Store other than link it with GA. And there is no way to
have analytics on the App Store other than iTunesConnect Analytics.

------
makeshifthoop
we released a blog post on the functionalities of the App Store Analytics
feature. [https://blog.sensortower.com/blog/2015/04/30/app-
analytics-f...](https://blog.sensortower.com/blog/2015/04/30/app-analytics-
for-itunes-connect-is-here/)

------
thespace12
Would be nice to have multiple teams to one itunesconnect account first. Seems
pretty obvious.

------
codecamper
finally Apple! I've wanted to know app store page conversions for years!

